# أمثال المسيح



## THE GALILEAN (20 نوفمبر 2006)

تستطيعون ان تحتفظوا بهذه الصفحة التي تحوي امثال السيد المسيح

http://www.call-of-hope.com/ems/ams/ara/books/sss4315ara.html


----------



## mora_memo (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جميل جدا الموقع دة مشكور


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراا الموقع رائع انا احب الامثال كثيراا ليباركك الرب†*


----------

